# should-da had a limit



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

went into the gulf last night and stayed waaaaay to late. but wanted to get a limit while the seas were good. the water was perfect and full of life. the baby shrimp have hatched so plenty of food for everyone. saw 2 green turtles in knee deep water,several big rays and 41 flounder. most of the flounder were under 13"s. i got 9 that were 13" to 16". 2 spooked b4 i could get a shot and 2 i totally MISSED!!!!







hence the title. i'll put the pic up later at work now. i hope the water stays calm a few nights this week.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job Cliff !!! I couldn't find a fish in the gulf Fri night.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey guys are y'all wading in the gulf or gigging from a boat?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

willie mckoy said:


> Hey guys are y'all wading in the gulf or gigging from a boat?


waded for 5 hrs last night.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

gotcha....thanks!

i usually go solo in my small boat. i get a little spooked about taking it outside the pass at night by myself, but i have thought about it.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

willie mckoy said:


> gotcha....thanks!
> 
> i usually go solo in my small boat. i get a little spooked about taking it outside the pass at night by myself, but i have thought about it.


yeah it can get hairy floundering out there in a boat real quick take one wave in the boat and if not prepared to react quick ur on the bottom i would not suggest it to just anybody with a boat!!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

i also saw a ton of shorts and over ten turtles about the size of a basket ball(not sure what kind) good job thats a-lot of walking!! but well worth it im sure! what tipe of shoes or boots do u use do to all the rays? i saw bunch of them also and they always seem to be everywhere!


good job capt!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

mjg21 said:


> i also saw a ton of shorts and over ten turtles about the size of a basket ball(not sure what kind) good job thats a-lot of walking!! but well worth it im sure! *what tipe of shoes or boots do u use do to all the rays? i saw bunch of them also and they always seem to be everywhere!*
> 
> 
> good job capt!


I wear anckle wading boots with rubber soles from academy. they help keep the sand. then chest waders when it gets cold


----------

